# IBS and lost youth



## monty_the_python (Aug 8, 2009)

-


----------



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

I dont think theres anything wrong with the way you are feeling, its the most frustrating time waiting for a diagnosis and when you are diagnosed it takes alot to come to terms with it, especially if it requires a change in lifestyle..I feel exacily the same and have had problems with jobs and things in the past because of my IBS (when it was unknown) i now got diagnosed and am coming to terms and beginning to start fresh with a new lifestyle.Everybody has different circumstances and nobodys the same, some people will go faster than others but that doesnt mean you have to miss out any, you have your whole life to have fun, travel and begin a career...The more you stress the more you will alienate yoursef..so try to relax and enjoy life


----------

